# Snaps : Asgard 30mm & HOG Horsemen Edition



## KZOR (16/2/21)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 14


----------



## JordanEpic (17/2/21)

Shoooooo that's alot of wraps.. that thing must sound like a lightning storm when it fires

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## KZOR (17/2/21)

JordanEpic said:


> that thing must sound like a lightning storm when it fires



Not at all ...... juice is low in sugar, cotton packed in not too loose and tension on wrapped alien nice and tight.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (19/2/21)

All that lovely surface area! It must equal loads of flavour?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## KZOR (19/2/21)

Timwis said:


> It must equal loads of flavour?



It definitely does not disappoint. Thought you would have the Asgard 30mm in your extensive collection.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DavyH (19/2/21)

Eish. That HOG though...

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Timwis (19/2/21)

KZOR said:


> It definitely does not disappoint. Thought you would have the Asgard 30mm in your extensive collection.


Nope. that has escaped me!


----------

